# Arbor press selection



## agmachado (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Tin,

Do you can tell me what is this (in the picture below) ?

I see this a lot here, but I do not know what is.

Thank you for your attention,

Alexandre


----------



## MachineTom (Aug 18, 2011)

It appears to be an Arbor Press, viewed from the rear.


----------



## dsquire (Aug 18, 2011)

Alexandre

It appears to be an Arbor Press as MachineTom says. I have enclosed a picture of one from another angle so you can see what they look like. Depending what you are doing they can be a very handy piece of equipment to have around the shop. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep the back view of an arbor press. Originally purchased and used for assembling pen and pencil sets. Made for assembling disassembling items that have a press fit like bearings and bushings on model engines. also shafts to crank disks etc.
Tin


----------



## agmachado (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, now I understand!!!

I not found similar tool here in Brazil... only hydraulic presses that are very large!

But I found in this site... amazon.com

What do you thinks ?

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Alexandre,

Arbor presses come in several sizes. Here are some more examples for you to see. 

http://www.dakecorp.com/products-group-arbor-presses.asp

They are very good for pressing bearings on shafts as you have much better control of the force than a hydraulic press.

Kenny


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 18, 2011)

Like any other tool many choices . How much are you going to use it? How much do you have to spend ? how big do you need? do you want top quality name brand like dake or palgren or will and import do? The bigger ones can be used for broaching key ways et.
Mine is a phase II but looks a lot like this one except for the color. 
Grizzly G4018 Arbor Press 1 Ton





I would expect the palmgren to be a bit nicer. 
Tin


----------



## Mosey (Aug 18, 2011)

I have the one in your picture, Chinese?, Grizzly, and it works well. I used it to press the curve into my fan blades.


----------



## Stan (Aug 18, 2011)

As Tin mentioned, the larger models can be used for broaching. If you ever intend to use a broach get one with a long enough stroke for that. If you don't have to make keyways over.125" you can use type A broaches that are only 5" long so you can use a fairly small arbor press. For bigger keyways you need a pretty big press for the longer broaches.

I bought a small arbor press but then ended up doing broaching on my hydraulic press which is very awkward.


----------



## t_ottoboni (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Alexandre,

This kind of arbor press can be very expensive here in Brazil (http://www.recomak.com.br/ecommerce_site/produto_4469_5294_PRENSA-MANUAL-DE-BANCADA-SOMAR-PINHAO-E-CREMALHEIRA-3-TON) (That's U$600!!!)
Since I don't have all this money, and most of my work is for models (small parts) I use a leather arbor press, like this one:






I don't know if US or UK guys use this kind of press, but although small, it's very strong producing a 500Kg load. More than enough for hobby work.
If you have the money for a arbor press, go for it! You will wonder how did you got without one!


----------

